# 8 Gallons Cube Desktop.



## Fabien01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello,

(My name is Fabien, from France)

I introduce you my new 8 gallon ( dennerle 31.5 liters ). 30x30x35cm.

This tank is sitting on my desk near a south window.

50% moist soil / 50% garden soil. ( half of the bottom )
building sand.

Five 3w cree leds 6700k 
dennerle pump for water movement. ( approx. 50l/h )
no heater

no co2
no ferts

There is three species : anubias nana/petite, sagittaria subulata, bolbitis difformis.
and three species emerged : peace lily, climbing fig, white Fittonia.


----------



## Fabien01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Today i move 2 Hyphessobrycon amandae from another tank. 
There is some shrimps / 2 amano shrimp.


----------



## draftzero (Aug 26, 2012)

This looks great! Love the design and layout. Where did you get the rock and driftwood?


----------



## Fabien01 (Jul 11, 2011)

THanks,

i bought driftwood, we call it "racine asia" in french aquarium store. I bought to pieces, cutted and assembled to fit well in this nano tank.

I have collected rocks from "Savoie", it is a land near "mont blanc".
here it is some pictures i took.

  

there is now 8 hyphessobrycon amandae

i will add more pictures of the tank when alga start to die !


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very good looking tank! Could you post a full-tank shot, including the emersed plants? How are the emersed plants held in place?


----------



## Fabien01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here it is a full tank shot.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

